# Signifying Membership to MT



## ArmorOfGod

To Bob and advisory board:  have you considered patches showing membership to MT?  I have checkout out many ma associations, but none fill my need of networking and sharing tips.  MT completely satisfies that need for me.  Being part of this forum is an important part of me learning tips to running my school, so I am proud to be a member. 
A sleeve patch would be a nice way to show that.

AoG


----------



## terryl965

AOG one way of making sure this site stay up and running is becoming a supportive member and the benefite are great as well.


----------



## Tames D

terryl965 said:


> AOG one way of making sure this site stay up and running is becoming a supportive member and the benefite are great as well.


Absolutely!


----------



## Brian King

+1 on the supporting membership. It is not difficult nor expensive to sign up

Regards
Brian King


----------



## jks9199

Supporting membership is one of the best ways to show how much you value MT.  You can also make donations, if you trip over some spare change or otherwise have money to spend.

Bandwidth and servers don't come free...

Check out THIS link, or just click on the "Supporting Memberships" button in the top banner.


----------



## Jade Tigress

If it was my last 20 bucks, I'd still find a way to be a Supporting Member. This board is worth it to me, and you get lots of neat perks when you sign up!


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Patches as far as I've found are pricey in short batches, and I know some organizations are very strict on what they allow on uniforms.  Personally, I'd love to have some out there, but right now have been struggling to fill the initial tee shirt order before adding more gear.


----------



## Rich Parsons

ArmorOfGod said:


> To Bob and advisory board: have you considered patches showing membership to MT? I have checkout out many ma associations, but none fill my need of networking and sharing tips. MT completely satisfies that need for me. Being part of this forum is an important part of me learning tips to running my school, so I am proud to be a member.
> A sleeve patch would be a nice way to show that.
> 
> AoG




AoG,

I think your idea is valid and has merit. There are some who would love to wear such a patch. Just a simple patch that reads, "MartialTalk.com"

Or "Martial Talk, Are you a member?"

But as stated by Bob below it could be an issue for some who might buy it and find out they cannot wear it. 


But there is always hope that something might be done and someone might come up with an idea to help you and others out.





Bob Hubbard said:


> Patches as far as I've found are pricey in short batches, and I know some organizations are very strict on what they allow on uniforms.  Personally, I'd love to have some out there, but right now have been struggling to fill the initial tee shirt order before adding more gear.



Bob, 

As stated I am in for a few tee shirts if I can get the 2XLT. 

As to the patch idea, you might be able to talk to someone who has a real interest in this and see if they would use their contacts with your permission of course to develop a patch for their club. This could be done as maybe a limited trial offer, they have permission for the single run or something like. Just a thought.


----------



## tshadowchaser

they can always just get a tattoo saying Martialtalk.com Member


----------



## shesulsa

tshadowchaser said:


> they can always just get a tattoo saying Martialtalk.com Member


Dang it, beat me to it.

OR a tat of the Dragon/Unicorn logo.


----------



## arnisador

shesulsa said:


> Dang it, beat me to it.
> 
> OR a tat of the [...]Unicorn logo.



It's been done!


----------

